# Im Pakistani holding5 year romanian famil membr residenc card,Do i need visa to travl



## mkami4pk (Jun 30, 2012)

Im Pakistani holding5 year romanian famil membr residenc card,Do i need visa to travl alon in schengn ****ries?
i have 2, 3 Questions. 
First one is Travels and 2nd one is how to Chang my documents in Germany or UK or other EEA country's 

I am a Pakistani Citizen. and live in Athens Greece. my wife is Romanian Citizen. I am holding 5 Year Romanian Family Member Residence Card From Greece immigration office ( my wife is now in Greece. and Greece( Demo ) immigration office Give me 5 year Residence Card ) . So i want to go and permanent stay alone to Schengen countries like UK, HOLAND, GERMANY, FRANCE, ITALY ,Spain etc 
DO I NEED VISA TO GO ALONE (Without my Romanian wife) IN ABOVE MENTIONED SCHENGEN COUNTRIES?


2nd Question is how to applay permanent recedence in germany or uk

how to chang my doucoments ( Residence card or immigration ) in Germany or uk . and if i get residence and work permite in Germany or uk . and after 5 year if i go to greece to renew my residence card, OR Germany or uk give me a new residence card. To Stay in his country's tell me about all of this issue.

3rd Question 

if Germany or UK give me Residence Card 5 year so then i Start my own Shop or Business in UK / Germany OR need some thing extra .


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

mkami4pk said:


> Im Pakistani holding5 year romanian famil membr residenc card,Do i need visa to travl alon in schengn ****ries?
> i have 2, 3 Questions.
> First one is Travels and 2nd one is how to Chang my documents in Germany or UK or other EEA country's
> 
> ...


Your residence card gives you 90-in-180 days to travel through other Schengen countries, and you can go on your own. But no, you cannot settle in any of those countries without your wife.
UK isn't in Schengen and your residence card has no effect. You will need a visa just to visit. But if your wife is coming as well, you can get free EEA family permit instead. As you are a visa national, you will need either one or the other.



> 2nd Question is how to applay permanent recedence in germany or uk
> 
> how to chang my doucoments ( Residence card or immigration ) in Germany or uk . and if i get residence and work permite in Germany or uk . and after 5 year if i go to greece to renew my residence card, OR Germany or uk give me a new residence card. To Stay in his country's tell me about all of this issue.


For Germany, you need to be accompanied by your wife, i.e. your wife also has to move with you permanently. Just apply to the local foreigners' office (Ausländeramt) for a new residence card (Aufenthaltserlaubnis). After 5 years, you will get permanent residence. Once you obtain PR status, you can go and live anywhere within Schengen (except Denmark which has an opt out from this rule). For UK, again you need to be accompanied by your wife. You can apply for an EEA family permit from the British consulate before leaving.



> 3rd Question
> 
> if Germany or UK give me Residence Card 5 year so then i Start my own Shop or Business in UK / Germany OR need some thing extra .


Again, provided you are accompanied by your wife, you are allowed to work so you should be able to run a shop or business, but you must comply with whatever other rules there are for running a business (such as registering), which apply equally to nationals.

As you can see, with your residence card or even with permanent residency, you have limited rights within Schengen and EU/EEA. To have full rights, you must be naturalised as a citizen of one of the EU countries, which has an implication for retaining your Pakistani nationality.


----------



## computaa (Mar 2, 2012)

Joppa said:


> Again, provided you are accompanied by your wife, you are allowed to work so you should be able to run a shop or business, but you must comply with whatever other rules there are for running a business (such as registering), which apply equally to nationals.
> .


Sorry Joppa, that was not accurate. 
He can not work in the UK as there are restrictions on Romanian and Bulgarian nationals, he needs work permit before taking employment. BUT he can run his own business as a self employed.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

computaa said:


> Sorry Joppa, that was not accurate.
> He can not work in the UK as there are restrictions on Romanian and Bulgarian nationals, he needs work permit before taking employment. BUT he can run his own business as a self employed.


I should have said that he cannot be employed without work permit and accession worker card, but he can be self-employed.


----------



## mkami4pk (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks to all of you for urgent replay. ( Joppa, computaa )



> I should have said that he cannot be employed without work permit and accession worker card, but he can be self-employed.


sir first i need the help how to go UK , if i go UK then i run my own shop or self employed. 

2nd think i need to Chang my residence card in UK or Germany .

so first tell me i can apply UK visa or go with out visa ( *my wife from Romania but she is now in Greece and Greece give me 5 year residence card* ) not from Romania so if any chance i go without visa UK . and any chance Germany give me work permit or residence permit . and i also tell i am go alone its mean my wife is not go with me and also not provided me any help for apply workpermit. so that is the problam . 

and i steel need help about after 5 year tell me if my wife Divorce me so what about them. if Germany or UK give me residence permit after 5 year or not . or i come back Greece. 

and also tell me if i go any other EEA country like Italia , Spain and apply immigration like Spain give after 3 year . and Italy open many time immigration . or other one . so i apply or not .


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

mkami4pk said:


> Thanks to all of you for urgent replay. ( Joppa, computaa )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Basically, until you become a naturalised citizen of an EEA country, you are 100% dependent upon your wife for residence and work. Without your wife, you cannot live in any EU country without a visa - which, as a Pakistani, is very difficult to get, and your right to work is solely on account of your EU wife (with some exceptions such as needing work permit as a family member of a Romanian citizen). 

So you cannot avail yourself of EU rules if your wife isn't coming with you to UK or Germany or any other EEA country, and you have to get a visa yourself such as work sponsorship, entrepreneur and so on. 

If you obtain permanent resident status after 5 years' residence in Greece, some Schengen countries will give you similar rights in their country. 

Should your marriage break down, depending on the circumstances of the case, you may be allowed to stay on in an EU country, but this isn't automatic and you may need to argue your case.


----------



## mkami4pk (Jun 30, 2012)

ok thanks to 

but need some thing more help , 

if i come Germany and any person offer me job . so then Germany give me residence card or give me only visa . 

if i come Germany or France and claim Asylum i am eligible or not and what about my papers . 

and also tell me i ask you question about immigration if i go Spain and Register ( Prado mintro ) my passport and stay 3 year in Spain so then Spain give immigration. 

and Italia give every 2 or 3 year open immigration so tell me i am eligible or not . 

and one Question about my Friend he have 2 year Residence Stiker immigration in Greece he also like go Germany or Spain . he need work permit so tell me some thing about for my friend.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

mkami4pk said:


> ok thanks to
> 
> but need some thing more help ,
> 
> if i come Germany and any person offer me job . so then Germany give me residence card or give me only visa .


Without your wife in Germany, you need a work permit and visa. 



> if i come Germany or France and claim Asylum i am eligible or not and what about my papers .


On what ground are you claiming asylum? The fact you have been living in Greece means they will simply send you back to Greece to claim asylum there. 



> and also tell me i ask you question about immigration if i go Spain and Register ( Prado mintro ) my passport and stay 3 year in Spain so then Spain give immigration.


It doesn't matter which EU/EEA country you go to, without your wife nobody will give you visa, residence card or work permit. You have to apply for them in advance. 



> and Italia give every 2 or 3 year open immigration so tell me i am eligible or not .


I have already answered that. 



> and one Question about my Friend he have 2 year Residence Stiker immigration in Greece he also like go Germany or Spain . he need work permit so tell me some thing about for my friend.


Your friend's situation is exactly the same. Without being able to claim as a family member of EU national who is also moving, he isn't entitled to anything.

You are going round in circles, and I have answered all your questions. So I'm closing this thread.


----------

